# dNP mistake i did



## a1234555333 (Nov 16, 2020)

took 25mils benadryl a day before cycle. Then started 200mg every 20 hrs, on the fifth day i was 200mg every 16hrs.
Day 9 hives broke out chest, arms
Day 10 hit the thighs minor itching full body effin urticaria

cant get predneselone online, there goes my cycle
panicced and took two shots of pseudoephedrine instead of the benadryl. Now day 11 I took the proper dosage of diphenhydramine ancilliaried up with ketotifen and cetirizine. 

Still looking like the aids.

For my next cycle/anyone else, just do 200mg/24hrs for that comfortable period where you cram up all that cardio into is all that matters, that fine line where hurr im toO LeThArgIC to breathe but am still bmr'ing +75% gently levitating nuts don't exist. 

Now i wait till skin aids go away and try 3 days benadryl, reactine on hand and pummel the cardio on low dose


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 16, 2020)

aaaaannnnnnd why are you telling us this?


----------



## Deadhead (Nov 16, 2020)

Hmm, well then. Thats an odd dose timeing


----------



## odenis00 (Dec 10, 2020)

I hope you doing well,  can you point me in the right direction to get that D n p.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Dec 11, 2020)

Wow! I also heard bathsaltz go great with dnp! :32 (20):

Itll really get that adrenaline and heart pumpin!


----------



## Deadhead (Dec 12, 2020)

odenis00 said:


> I hope you doing well,  can you point me in the right direction to get that D n p.



Ya man sure!


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 12, 2020)

no freaking clue what i just read


----------



## Deadhead (Dec 14, 2020)

metsfan4life said:


> no freaking clue what i just read



Im not sure anyone does


----------



## Deadhead (Dec 14, 2020)

Deadhead said:


> Ya man sure!



I was attempting to be a smart ass when i posted this... please no more pms asking for sources.
( sorry )


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 14, 2020)

Deadhead said:


> I was attempting to be a smart ass when i posted this... please no more pms asking for sources.
> ( sorry )



....lol...


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 14, 2020)

good dnp comes on slow the first hour is all waiting

View attachment 11036


----------



## Deadhead (Dec 14, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> good dnp comes on slow the first hour is all waiting
> 
> View attachment 11036



In a closed society where everybody's guilty, the only crime is getting caught. In a world of thieves, the only final sin is stupidity.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 21, 2020)

Deadhead said:


> I was attempting to be a smart ass when i posted this... please no more pms asking for sources.
> ( sorry )



Now that's funny!


----------

